# Penn 114-h with 2 brackets attached to the ring on the handle side?



## Cb34681 (Jan 26, 2021)

Picked up a older Penn 114-h with two of these installed and a plug where the handle normally attaches - is this the remnants of a left hand conversion kit?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That’s a bracket for the Electramate electric motor.

If it has the accessible drags they may be the older thick asbestos washers. 3 of them.

The picture shows the old drag system and the desirable steel main gear. The last forever.


----------



## Cb34681 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you - yes it has both the drag system and the steel main gear pictured.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you need the new 5 stack HT-100 kit let me know. You will need 5 new drag washers and 5 new metal drag washers. With Carbontex drags it will get close to 35 lbs. of drag.

With a custom 7 stack drag system it will get close to 50 lbs of drag.


----------

